# •2001 Nissan sentra gxe 1.8 codes popping up everywhere



## tcount (Oct 3, 2011)

•2001 Nissan sentra gxe 1.8 spyder headers with a weapon-r short ram air intake codes popping up everywhere

•carried my sentra to the tire shop had 4 new tires put on and ran great going to the shop after I left the shop it started popping codes

•1st code that came up was po301 and po733

•cleared the codes, drove the car again then the o2 censor codes popped up, cleared codes again, drove the car again, code po732 popped up cleared that code again, now po301 popped up again

•car runs ok but doesn't want to shift right it goes through a hesitation ordeal before shifting

•any help will be appreciated


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

P0301 is a cylinder #1 misfire code. P0732/733 are transmission codes. I would first give the wiring harness a good lookover, making sure it's not shorted anywhere. If that's good, I would concentrate on the #1 cylinder misfire code. If there is a misfire, it could indirectly cause the trans codes to occur, as well as those O2 sensor codes, which is why I would start here first. Things that can cause a cylinder #1 misfire include bad spark plug, bad coil or coil on plug boot, oil leaking into #1 spark plug tube, fuel injector not "firing," bad head gasket and/or bad valve.


----------

